# Do cories eat.....



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

live shrimp? I am planing to get some but want to make sure they won't eat them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

largerones might. smaller ones, i'm not sure. what species do you have? i would start with some ghost shrimp because they ae cheap. if they live in your tank and not get eaten, others dhould be fine.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have any shrimps right now but I am planing on adding some. I was going to start with ghost shrimps as those are the only ones I have seen at petsmart. I will check with my lfs and see if they will order me some other kind of shrimp though.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I've had ghost shrimp in with corys and bettas... I never saw either fish show any interest in the shrimp. All I ever see my corys eat is food at the bottom of the tank- I never see them go after anything moving (whether because it's live or frozen food moving in the current). The shrimp did end up dying- though they never looked like anything took a nibble off them.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Careful though as many inverts attack bottom dwelling fish! The only invert i would recommend for a tank would be the ghost, and he might end up on the menu if the cories are big enough


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

what about snowball shrimp and cherry shrimp? lol


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I have seen cories eat small shrimp before. But generally most shrimp will be to large.


----------

